# BEST Detangler (conditioner or spray-in)?



## BeautyNut (Dec 28, 2008)

*What is the BEST detangler that you've found for your hair (conditioner or spray-in)?*

I have hi-lited & colored hair, and it is VERY difficult to comb after getting out of the shower.

Will someone PLEASE recommend some great detanglers?

I'm desperate for a great product.

Thank you very much.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 28, 2008)

I use a product from Redken, it's a detangler and leave-in conditioner:
Redken - Clear Moisture Instant Polishing Prep

My hairstylist suggested this to me because I have color treated, thick hair that's naturally wavy with curl and it gets tangled up very easily. I use it before combing and although the smell isn't the best, it's a weird sort of smell, but nothing really offensive, it does the trick!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 28, 2008)

I really like Nexus Humectress Luxe Ultimate Moisturizing Leave-In Spray...it detangles and conditions really well, and it smells amazing.


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 28, 2008)

NicksWifey,
Thank you.

*dolcekatiana,*
*WHERE did you purchase the Nexxus Leave-In Spray?*

I know that Nexxus changed their 'signature/original' line (first, only available to stylists now sold in dept. stores) to of a more organic line: PhytoOrganics.

*Please give me the details as you to where you brought it and where I can find it.*

Thanks to everyone for replying.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

I used "Matrix Biolage Daily Leave In Tonic - Conditioner & Detangler" for years. It works great. I used to buy it at the salon. Now you make me want to get some more, haha!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 28, 2008)

Soy Tri-Wheat Conditioner ( Healthy (( Sexy Hair

I have been using this for at least 5 years, it is my HG.  It is not heavy or greasy, and I love the smell.  My hair is long (a little above my waist) and colored, this does the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I buy mine at Ulta or a salon near me, but you can look up where they sell it near you on the site.


----------



## LittleDevil (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I used "Matrix Biolage Daily Leave In Tonic - Conditioner & Detangler" for years. It works great. I used to buy it at the salon. Now you make me want to get some more, haha!_

 
I use this as well....have been for a few years now.....I love it...my hair is long, thick, and curly.....it works good, I highly recommend it. HTH.


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 28, 2008)

Brittni,
I forgot about this one, thank you.
Yes, get you some! LOL 






SuSana & LittleDevil,
Thank you both very much.
I'm going to check out all these products.

Awesome!

Feel free to add more!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyNut* 

 
_NicksWifey,
Thank you.

*dolcekatiana,*
*WHERE did you purchase the Nexxus Leave-In Spray?*

I know that Nexxus changed their 'signature/original' line (first, only available to stylists now sold in dept. stores) to of a more organic line: PhytoOrganics.

*Please give me the details as you to where you brought it and where I can find it.*

Thanks to everyone for replying.




_

 

I got the Nexxus Leave-In Conditioner at Wal-Mart but I have also seen it at Target.


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I use Bumbe & Bumble hair tonic.  It works for me and I have thick wavy hair.  I spray it on after I have I wash my hair and I'm able to run a comb through it.  It has vitamins to feed the scalp.  Oh and the scent is minty -- it wakes me up -- LOVE it.  Also this product can be used to reset your hair.    

I get it at my hair salon but I've seen B&B at Target and Walgreens.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I go for what worked when I was a kid!  Johnson & Johnson's No More Tears detangler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Silly I know, but it works for me and smells good!


----------



## BeautyNut (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, what ever works, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've used that before, and it worked nicely for a while.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 2, 2009)

I use CHI Keratin Mist.  Smells like men's cologne when you spray it but thankfully, the smell doesn't stay and it works like a charm.  I have colored hair that I flat iron alot and my hair always looks healthy and shiny!


----------



## Cinci (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.sleekhair.com/8604.html

"It's a 10"  Miracle Leave In Conditioner is hands down the best leave in conditioner I've found..  I have long hair (that I bleach to a platinum blonde)that turns into a rat's nest when i sleep.  I can't get a comb through my wet hair without product..  This stuff is amazing..


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I used "Matrix Biolage Daily Leave In Tonic - Conditioner & Detangler" for years. It works great. I used to buy it at the salon. Now you make me want to get some more, haha!_

 
i use this too.  if it werent for this detangler i would never be able to brush myhair after a shower


----------



## sinergy (Jan 3, 2009)

Aquage Hydrating Detangler..this stuff is awesome and leaves your hair so soft. 

the new TIGI Rockoholic detangler works pretty good too

one of my faves is Joico daily Care leave in detangler


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 3, 2009)

Redken has a leave in conditioner, CREMA CARE DAILY NOURISHING STYLING TREATMENT, that leaves your hair so soft and full.  It is leave-in but I still rinse it out a little.  I loved it so much that I bought it for my 13 y/o niece for Christmas along with the Blonde Shampoo and she loves it!!


----------

